# Detailingworld™ Review – Liquid Elements - See You glass cleaner



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

*Introduction*
Hi guys,
Thanks to Marcel at Area52 GmbH for sending out some of their Liquid Elements 'See You' glass cleaner and 'Streak Buster' waffle cloth for this review. See https://www.area52-shop.de/en/
This is what they looked like upon arrival:



























Marcel recently posted in as a new forum sponsor in the Liquid Elements section of the Manufacturers and Private Label Brands section. Check out his post and say hi! https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=433

Liquid Elements UK is the sole UK distributor of Liquid Elements products. Having had a look around the parent website, Liquid Elements is a detailing products brand within the Area52 GmbH family. LE is a manufacturer of detailing products including ceramic coatings, polishing machines and microfibre cloths.
The company was founded in 2003 and started making products for other brands, before creating their own. Their intention was to create easy to apply products that deliver good results at a good price. 
One thin I found interesting was that the Liquid elements products are divided into 4 colour-coded categories:-
Blue - washing
Green - cleaning
Orange - polishing
Violet - sealing

Have a look at the websites for more detail:
Liquid Elements UK - https://liquidelementsuk.co.uk/
Area52 GmbH - https://www.area52-shop.de/custom/index/sCustom/9

*The Product*
Liquid Elements See You glass cleaner, as always, arrived well packaged with a spray head included in the box. It's a 1 litre bottle, and as per the colour coding, is largely green in colour. I did have a chuckle when I saw the name 'See You' as I expected it to be a Scottish brand….

Anyway, it's a thin, translucent liquid, which, funnily enough, smells like a glass cleaner! The Streak Buster waffle cloth is a nice weight, feels quality, and is very easily held and handled. The bound edge is also a nice touch.

I also got a couple of treats thrown in. Marcel clearly noted my DW user name…..


















The branding is effective and modern, and easily recognisable. I like it. 
The spray head delivers a nicely controllable mist onto the glass.

There are various details on the rear of the label, but these are in German. I think most of us have a fair idea how to use a glass cleaner though.










*The Manufacturer says:*

From - https://www.area52-shop.de/herstell...d-elements-glas-reinigungs-kit-3-teilig?c=354

_* Liquid Elements See You Glass Cleaner 1.0L*

Liquid Elements See You is a simple but very effective glass cleaner.
Streak-free cleaning inside and outside of motor vehicles.
Also perfect for the home and easy to work with even in warm temperatures,
whether indoors or outdoors.

*Highlights:*
*See You glass cleaner*
- Streak and streak-free glass and window cleaning
- Fast and effective
- Also suitable in the household
- Can also be used in warm outside temperatures

*Application:*
- Shake first
- Spray the area to be treated
- Wipe carefully with a dry clean microfiber cloth
- Repeat the process for extremely stubborn dirt.

*Hints:*
Protect from frost
Works with:
Streak Buster window cleaning cloth

*Technical specifications:*
Contents: 1000 milliliter glass and window cleaner _

*Liquid Elements Streak Buster window cleaning cloth 35x35cm 400GSM*
Streak Buster is the perfect partner for glass cleaning. Lint-free and streak-free.
It removes all residues without residue, ideally in combination with the Liquid Elements "See You" glass cleaner. 
Special waffle structure for large surfaces without leaving fibres.
You will be amazed, whether in the household with window panes, cleaning the window, or on sensitive surfaces, this cloth is simply ingeniously handy and dries quickly all wet places.
On the car, it is preferred to clean the windows, because hardly any other microfiber cloth has achieved such perfect results in our tests.

*Characteristics:*
- Lint-free and streak-free glass cleaning.
- Removes all residues.
- Size: 35x35 cm (very handy)
- Edge: microfiber sews no scratches on sensitive surfaces
- Type of fiber: waffle structure for quick drying and a streak-free finish
- Weight: 400GSM

*The Method*

So, the website directs us to Shake, Spray and Buff. So that's exactly what I did.

Sprayed onto the passenger's side window of my wife's car. You'll hopefully be able to see the dog's nose prints on the glass……









And wiped with the Streak Buster.









Left with nice, clean glass.









Another little test is the lowest pane of glass on our front door. This serves as our dog's look-out post, to guard against threats such as the postman and any visitors to the house…

Nose prints (hers, not mine).









Make sure we are using the right product









Misted onto the glass.









Buffed









And gone









Much better for looking out through now.









Now, you'll hopefully appreciate that it's difficult to photograph clean glass, as the camera generally focuses on either the reflection or what's beyond. Hopefully you'll see that See You has worked very well in combination with the Streak Buster waffle cloth.

*Price*
The Liquid Elements See You glass cleaner and Streak Buster waffle cloth are currently listed on the https://www.area52-shop.de/herstell...d-elements-glas-reinigungs-kit-3-teilig?c=354 website as a kit, and is priced at €12.90 (£10.72) for 1 litre. 
Within the UK, Liquid Elements will be available from https://liquidelementsuk.co.uk/
No prices are currently available in the UK for the See You glass cleaner, although the Streak Buster waffle cloth is listed 'from' £2.49, but shown as 'Sold Out.'

*Would I use it again?*
Yes. See You is a very effective glass cleaner. The Streak Buster cloth did exactly as it said it would, and left no streaks.

*Conclusion*
The See You glass cleaner is a genuinely effective product. It flashes off nicely, and is very easy to buff to a clear shine. Cleaning glass is my kryptonite if I'm honest, and I now am fastidious about using clean cloths to make sure it's only glass cleaner that ends up on the glass, i.e. no cross contamination with other products. The Streak Buster definitely made a big difference to the effectiveness of the See You, but I also think you need to be very economical with the product - over applying to the glass, or saturating the cloth with just leads to excess product being pushed around the pane. So, be economical, work clean, and you'll be grand.

In summary, a good glass cleaner made better by a great cloth

Cooks

"Detailingworld™ reviewer has followed the Manufacturer's Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

